

Show HN: Trip Tern automatic trip and vacation planner - anandagarwaal
http://demo.triptern.com

======
anandagarwaal
We have been working for 4 months to create an automatic trip planner which
can prepare a custom travel itinerary for travelers in a couple of seconds.We
have now completed the backend logic for the planner and working towards a
complete release next month. We are looking for some suggestions/feedbacks
from the hacker news community so that released version comes out as a better
product. The site demo.triptern.com shows the basic algorithm working and
still have a lot of features not included. Any suggestions would be much
appreciated.

